# P89 Disassembly Question



## cconhhi (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey, I've had a P89 for over 15 years, haven't shot it much until lately, and need to field strip it to clean it. I have seen several videos and instruction manuals on how to disassemble it, but I am stuck on one thing. I cannot get the ejector to stay locked down. The instructions I have seen say to push it forward and down, but it seems as though it is just on a hinge and moves forward and does not stay down. Any ideas?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

If I remember correctly from my Ruger ownership days, it does hinge forward and downward, but if you press it firmly, it should stay down at the end of its travel. It will actually be touching (or nearly touching) the front wall of the magazine well when it is tilted all the way forward.

Do be careful about poking around in there with your finger when the slide is locked back, because if you poke the wrong thingy, the slide will close quite forcefully on your finger, and your day will not be nearly as happy/carefree after that happens...

...and no, I didn't do it, but I was present when someone else did do it. Watching the aftermath of his error made me VERY careful in my future dealings with disassembly/assembly of that style of Ruger pistol.


----------

